# test



## spincaster (Mar 10, 2012)

just a test


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, it seems to work...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

might want to use the forum specifically for testing next time? 

(Unless you were testing a picture of invisible track ha ha!) 

All in jest... 

Greg


----------



## spincaster (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Greg, 

I have been having problems with posting as it seems hit or miss. Broken page issue? 

Jack


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sometimes browser issues, sometimes slow internet access, what browser are you using? 

Greg


----------



## spincaster (Mar 10, 2012)

Greg, 

I'm running a 64 bit version of IE. This is a fairly fast I5 based gaming machine that I bought to fill the need to run 3D design and graphics rendering programs that are demanding. My ISP is roadrunner. This is the only group of forums I have problems with.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are using MS/Internet Explorer 8/9 you might might want to turn on "Compatibility View" mode, so you are not viewing MLS in MS/IE Document Standards mode.


----------



## spincaster (Mar 10, 2012)

That is what I had to do for MLS forums but not for any other forums I participate in.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I had to set Compatibility Mode for nearly all the TV, Radio, and Newspaper sites I visit, and several RR historical sites, as well as the Trains magazine forums and some things in YouTube were silly until I set it (most of it worked, just not a few features I was accessing).


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I never use compatibility mode... but I use Firefox ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Firefox NEEDS some sort of "compatibility mode" to access some sites I tried to get to when using it. So does Chrome. ALL the browsers are written by conceited programmers that think they have to do things THEIR way... or else.

Shoot 'em all!


----------

